# I've arrived and...



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone...

So I've finally moved to Dubai on August 21. Since then I have enjoyed the Irish Villiage (thanks for that tip Andy), DWTC, Festival City's Ikea, Mirdif City Center, and Uptown Mirdif.

I am curious about any tips on great spas that offer really good messages (and better prices), threading, waxing, mani+pedis in the Mirdif, Warqa, Festival City, Al Garhoud, or Al Mizhar areas. I am willing to branch out if the place is worth it.

Enjoying a weekend in RAK. I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday as well.

Best,


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

catsplay2 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> So I've finally moved to Dubai on August 21. Since then I have enjoyed the Irish Villiage (thanks for that tip Andy), DWTC, Festival City's Ikea, Mirdif City Center, and Uptown Mirdif.
> 
> ...



Hiya, 

sorry no idea about the Mirdiff area. although my bf will be moving there in november, so if u do find some good places, let me know please


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

catsplay2 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> So I've finally moved to Dubai on August 21. Since then I have enjoyed the Irish Villiage (thanks for that tip Andy), DWTC, Festival City's Ikea, Mirdif City Center, and Uptown Mirdif.
> 
> ...


Buy yourself a copy of Time Out as that has numerous listing to help you.
-


----------

